# Alright I've done it again!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok well now I am at a complete loss! A while back I got a male from a breeder bc my other male needed to be PTS, and I didn't keep any males from previous litters bc none of them carried any genes I wanted. I looked in all of her bins, and picked out a nice male, but tail and ears. However she told me he was brindle, and looked to be so. He was somewhat a reddish color and his back seemed a bit muddy brown. Although I really couldn't see definite stripes (to me he looked like a poorly marked brindle) he was also in a batch of other brindle, all female. Although I cannot assume these were his litter mates as it seemed she bred more for quantity (local pet store owner) than for type and color. After quarantining him, I decided that if I was going to keep a brindle, I might as well try and darken his striping, so I paired him with my Black and white female, and also my PEW (she throws interesting things and I was just experimenting here)

Well, babies from my black and white satin longhair have a full coat now. All are black, or course, except two. Two are the same color as the father. A muddy red color with darker muddy back? No stripes. And actually quite ugly compared to my line of RY, who have a deep reddish gold color.

Babies from my PEW were born a few days ago, and surprisingly, I have two Pink eyed babies! The rest have dark eyes. I assume these babies will end up PEW like their mother since daddy came from a hodge podge of genes. Now I'm just wondering, can there be a red agouti? or rather a RY agouti? 
Also, I no longer have the daddy bc he decided to escape and that didn't go over so well with my kitty. :/ However, I do have one picture of him and can show you pics of the two questionable babies.

Daddy 









Babies. I assure you that red is a lot more dull and the flash on my camera seems to make them more vibrant?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

He looks sooty RY to me.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Seafolly said:


> He looks sooty RY to me.


he isn't very handsome is he?


----------

